# PM1440 GT spindle Taper??



## Fc911c (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi all,

I was wondering if someone can confirm what size taper is the Spindle on a 1440GT. They specs say MT5 but that doesn't seem right with a 2" bore.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Doubleeboy (Mar 13, 2017)

Might try contacting Matt directly to verify.  He responds to email pretty quick usually.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 13, 2017)

Removed, wrong answer...


----------



## dpb (Mar 13, 2017)

Mine is MT-6.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 13, 2017)

With a 2" bore it's got to be MT6. Their other lathes with 2" bores are MT6.


----------



## Fc911c (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks that's what I figured. The Pdf says MT5 ? I sent Matt an email also. Thanks again.


----------



## Fc911c (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi all

Matt contacted me and said it's a 5 1/2 taper.  I can't find any information on it, the only odd size I can find is 4 1/2.

Thanks
Frank


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 14, 2017)

Fc911c said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering if someone can confirm what size taper is the Spindle on a 1440GT. They specs say MT5 but that doesn't seem right with a 2" bore.
> 
> Thanks for the help


The lathe probably comes with an adapter sleeve to fit the spindle, usually sized to fit the also supplied tailstock center.  Has it gone missing, or are you window shopping?


----------



## Fc911c (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi 
Yes it does come with an adaptor but that does not help me. I have two 5c collet spindle adapters, one to fit a MT5 and the other MT6. So there pretty much useless to me.


----------



## keenlyside (Mar 18, 2017)

I have a 1440GT on the way. So will I be able to put a MT5 taper chuck in the spindle? I sure hope so as I have ordered an ER32 collet set with an MT5 ER32 chuck, and have plans for other MT5 tooling. 

Even if I have to use an adapter sleeve (is one included?) to use MT5 toolign that is still less than ideal due to tolerance stacking. The spec sheet says MT5 Spindle taper so I am under the understanding that I will be able to put MT5 tooling directly into the spindle. 

I think Matt is on a, well deserved, break. Hopefully when he gets back we can get some clarity here.

Cheers

John


----------



## Fc911c (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm afraid not. The adaptor supplied that fits the spindle ID is nore MT5 or MT6 but some where in the middle, so it's not a standard size. The ID of the supplied adaptor is MT3 to so you can use the supplied dead center in the spindle. The tail stock is also MT3.  I was told an adapter can be machined to fit but I have no first hand knowledge of this. I also orderd some items that I returned and have a collet closer that I probably won't use, which I'm not to happy about. I feel this should be mentioned in the specs to avoid this problem. I guess this is one of the trade offs of having a 2" spindle and a D1-5, which is fine but should be mentioned.


----------



## keenlyside (Mar 18, 2017)

Ahh ok, so I can at least use MT3 tooling in the spindle with the supplied adaptor, and the same MT3 tooling directly (not needing an adaptor) in the tailstock? I suppose that has its benefits. 

I imagine Matt had a reason why not to have a standard taper in the spindle. Maybe to get us the larger bore or similar, just speculating.

Cheers

John


----------



## Fc911c (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that between the short spindle length and the D1-5 there isn't enough room for an MT6. It could also be the added cost of the D1-6 components that could be a factor.


----------



## keenlyside (Mar 18, 2017)

Fair enough. There must be a good reason and maybe that is it. Matt is no dummy.

Thanks for the insight, I will rejig my tooling to MT3. Matt when you are back online perhaps some notes in the spec sheet for the 1440GT would be helpful for newbies. Not being critical, just looking to be helpful.

Cheers

John


----------



## Fc911c (Mar 18, 2017)

No problem glad I can help, at least you know before hand.

Frank


----------



## jbolt (Mar 18, 2017)

As far as I can recall it was originally shown as a MT6. Matt has changed the specs to show a MT5.5 spindle taper which is kind of silly since it does not show up as any standard MT taper. 

One of the optional accessories he shows for the lathe is a collet closer. I asked about them when I first ordered my lathe and he said it would be a while before he had them. I'm wondering if his system will use a D1-5 to 5C collet adapter or a spindle bore adapter??? Might be worth asking.


----------



## Bamban (Mar 18, 2017)

Here is what Matt said when I asked him about the 2.0 bore and  MT5.

Bamban, Mar 12, 2016EditReport
Reply





*qualitymachinetools






Active UserH-M Supporter-Premium*
*-Return to Top-*
No problem, it just comes with a sleeve, the actual taper is larger than MT5.


----------



## keenlyside (Mar 18, 2017)

Right so the spec sheet does show a MT5.5 I think my brain read MT5.5 and decided to see MT5. My bad. Maybe a note saying (Sleeve for MT3 Inc.) might make it more clear for pea brains like me.


----------



## Fc911c (Mar 18, 2017)

I was just wondering were your seeing MT5.5? I just down loaded the spec sheet and it's showing MT5.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 18, 2017)

The MT 5.5 to MT3 adapter will not hold a 5C collet adapter.  I know of nothing off the shelf that will work there, if MT5.5 to MT3 is how the lathe comes equipped.


----------



## keenlyside (Mar 18, 2017)

Frank

Weird, I am looking at the cut sheet now and "Spindle Taper, Internal" line shows MT 5.5 The date on this cut sheet is March 8, 2017.

Are you perhaps looking at an older version of the cut sheet? If so maybe that would explain why my brain remembered it showing MT5. The cut sheet has been updated with a few things I think.


----------



## Fc911c (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi

I clicked on the link for the PDF down load on the 1440GT page. Could you post a link?


----------



## keenlyside (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi Frank

Super weird. From the www.machinetoolonline.com site to the PM-1440 route one gets to http://www.machinetoolonline.com/files/PM-1440GT-2_QuoteUpdated_3-8-17.pdf  which shows a Mt5.5 spec sheet.

How are you getting to the spec sheet you are looking at?

Cheers

John


----------



## jbolt (Mar 19, 2017)

Fc911c said:


> Hi
> 
> I clicked on the link for the PDF down load on the 1440GT page. Could you post a link?



Try clearing your browser history and try again.


----------



## Fc911c (Mar 19, 2017)

Ok, the sheet I was looking at was from Feb 2017 here's the link  http://www.machinetoolonline.com/files/PM-1440GT-2_QuoteUpdated_2-12-17.pdf     There are two places you can download the pdf file and both show MT5.


----------



## Fc911c (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks Jbolt that worked. I see the base price went up, I like the old page better. Lol


----------



## jbolt (Mar 19, 2017)

I looked at the original specs before the first lathes arrived and it said MT5. I guess I was recalling a conversation with someone that the MT5 would not work with a 2" bore and just assumed it would be MT6. 

Interesting that the base price went up. They must be selling well and/or it makes the jump to the preferred package more palatable. I also noticed the preferred package dropped the 4-jaw chuck and replaced the 1/2" drill chuck with a face plate.


----------



## keenlyside (Mar 19, 2017)

Well that makes me feel better, not going crazy after all!

Well maybe a little bit. Mwhaaaaahaaa 

John


----------



## Fc911c (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeah it sounds like they sell fast they must be really good machines? I was thinking the same thing about the jump from the standard to upgrade.  When I ordered mine it was a thousand difference and I didn't want to spend the extra for what was in the package. I was already way over budget, though if there was a 4 jaw I probibly would have. I was looking at the PM RF 45 clones  and will go for one soon. I had a RF 45 which I converted to CNC years ago and sold. I will probibly go for the face plate and possibly the carridge stop as I don't have a mill at this time. I will also need to have the block machined for the Dorian QCTP. Does  anyone have a pic of the carridge stop?


----------



## keenlyside (Mar 19, 2017)

Not yet but I can take one when mine gets here!


----------



## jbolt (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Fc911c (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks Jay. That will work.


----------

